# Car crash - What details?



## donnyboy

Been helping my mum with car insurance while my dads in hospital. Both late 70's.

She asked me last night. What details do I give if in a bump. To which I replied....I'm not sure.

Is it just insurance company, your name and reg number? You dont admit any liability either?

I wouldn't think you should need to give any personal details like phone number or address?


----------



## Alan W

I wasn't sure myself Donny so 'Googled' it and found the following:

_You will need: Full names, contact telephone numbers, insurance details, including the policy number and car registration details and the car make and model. You should stay calm and polite to the third party, but don't admit you were at fault for the accident, even if you think you were._

Hope that helps,

Alan W


----------



## cole_scirocco

Pretty much what Alan said!

Hope all is well.


----------



## donnyboy

Alan W said:


> You should stay calm and polite to the third party


I'll tell her to keep the pepper spray in her bag!! :lol:


----------



## Shiny

I often make up in car forms for fleet customers which pretty much consist of the following (in a form):

•	Do not admit liability
•	Obtain the name, address and tel. no. of the driver (and owner if different) of all other vehicles involved in the accident
•	Obtain the make, model and registration number of all other vehicles involved
•	If possible, obtain the Insurance Company and Policy Number of all other vehicles
•	Obtain the names, addresses and telephone numbers of any independent witnesses

You may provide the following information:

•	Your name & address
•	Owner’s name & address (for company vehicles) 
•	Your vehicle details - Make, Model & Registration Number	
•	Your Insurance Company name & policy number


Please complete the following:

Date & Time Of Accident
Place Of Accident
Other Drivers Name (& Owner If Different)	
Other Drivers Address & Telephone Number (& Owner If Different)
Make Model & Reg No Of Other Vehicle	
Other Driver’s Insurance Company & Policy Number (if available)
Names & Addresses Of Witnesses

If possible, take pictures of the incident and all vehicles involved, showing their registration numbers
If possible, take pictures of any damage to the vehicles involved.


----------



## Crackfox

I'm sorry, but anyone that doesnt know this shouldn't be on the road. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

You'd be surprised. Even if someone does know what to do in the event of accident, they often forget what to ask, sometimes even basic details like the reg no or the third party or the third party name. Having an accident can be stressful at the best of times.

It can be handy to keep a list of what you need to do in the car, especially for the more fragile among us. Coversure customers have access to a phone app which can be used to take details, photos etc and then report the claim.


----------



## donnyboy

Shiny said:


> I often make up in car forms for fleet customers which pretty much consist of the following (in a form):
> 
> •	Do not admit liability
> •	Obtain the name, address and tel. no. of the driver (and owner if different) of all other vehicles involved in the accident
> •	Obtain the make, model and registration number of all other vehicles involved
> •	If possible, obtain the Insurance Company and Policy Number of all other vehicles
> •	Obtain the names, addresses and telephone numbers of any independent witnesses
> 
> You may provide the following information:
> 
> •	Your name & address
> •	Owner's name & address (for company vehicles)
> •	Your vehicle details - Make, Model & Registration Number
> •	Your Insurance Company name & policy number
> 
> Please complete the following:
> 
> Date & Time Of Accident
> Place Of Accident
> Other Drivers Name (& Owner If Different)
> Other Drivers Address & Telephone Number (& Owner If Different)
> Make Model & Reg No Of Other Vehicle
> Other Driver's Insurance Company & Policy Number (if available)
> Names & Addresses Of Witnesses
> 
> If possible, take pictures of the incident and all vehicles involved, showing their registration numbers
> If possible, take pictures of any damage to the vehicles involved.


Great info. She's now the sole driver and if anything did happen I think she would panic.

I'll make her something up. :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy

Crackfox said:


> I'm sorry, but anyone that doesnt know this shouldn't be on the road.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'm sorry too. I'll let her know that crackpipe from the forum says shes to stop driving. :thumb:


----------



## Crackfox

Shiny said:


> You'd be surprised. Even if someone does know what to do in the event of accident, they often forget what to ask, sometimes even basic details like the reg no or the third party or the third party name. Having an accident can be stressful at the best of times.
> 
> It can be handy to keep a list of what you need to do in the car, especially for the more fragile among us. Coversure customers have access to a phone app which can be used to take details, photos etc and then report the claim.


Writing it down is a good idea. I agree not everyone handles that sort of stress well. A tad different to just not knowing what to do though when not in that situation.

I still think anyone in charge of a lethal peive of equipment should know what their responsibilities are, else they should UK ld be using it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Crackfox said:


> I'm sorry, but anyone that doesnt know this shouldn't be on the road.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Their in their late 70's, probably never had a bump and in this day and age of scam 'crash for cash' scrotes on the roads, asking a polite and simple question on this forum should be applauded not dissed like your comment.


----------



## Derekh929

Alan W said:


> I wasn't sure myself Donny so 'Googled' it and found the following:
> 
> _You will need: Full names, contact telephone numbers, insurance details, including the policy number and car registration details and the car make and model. You should stay calm and polite to the third party, but don't admit you were at fault for the accident, even if you think you were._
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Alan W


Also I will add take plenty of pics if possible, and if one person admits blame get them to write a hand writing note and sign it , but don't do that yourself, also report the accident to the police to get incident number, they wont come out unless cars still on road in dangerous place.


----------



## Shiny

The police won't want to get involved unless there is personal injury or the vehicles are casuing danger/obstruction.


----------



## Derekh929

I will also ward don't google your insurance claims telephone number or you may end up speaking to claims company that pretend to be your insurer, nearly got caught out at scene of accident. Keep the number off the policy document so they can get the car recovered safely.


----------



## Darlofan

Photos of the vehicles preferably where accident happened rather than pulled over at the side of the road(if safe).
Photos of any other evidence, skid marks, broken glass/car parts in situ. I helped at one accident where young girl was hysterical and really shook up. Other guy claimed he wasn't sure what happened he was only doing 20mph and she was at fault. You could clearly follow the skid marks for 50 yds up the road, even onto the grass verge on the bend he'd just come round. He was clearly taking advantage of the state she was in, bus behind had cctv so he soon changed his manner when that was pointed out.


----------



## ollienoclue

I've seen a few nasty accidents and I understand that anyone might not have the wherewithal to be remembering what details to take or ask for.

It's only metal at the end of the day.


----------



## Gas head

Interesting comments, my sisters recent accident with police involved, no chance of getting details from other party as she was being rushed to hospital as a result of her injuries enough for a months stay and still not able to walk a further 12 weeks after release, all we got off the police who attended was a name, car registration and insurance broker!
And to top it off the police are now awaiting status of licence of the other party from dvla before they decide whether they prosecute whatever that means.


----------



## Pinky

If possible I would try and get a photo the driver and maybe the passengers as well if easy to take a photo.
I was behind a row of vehicles yesterday and the car in front on a left hand bend hit the side of a van going in the opposite direction , taking his mirror off and damaging the van which I didn't see stop.
The driver didn't even brake or try to stop and kept going , I took the cars number and reported this to Police Scotland who took the details and were very helpful.
I was contacted last night and they were going to see if they had details of the registered keeper .
I would like to think if this happened to me someone would have taken details and reported it , as I would deffo have called the police .
Some on here will be thinking why get involved but if the driver can nearly cause a head on collision and doesn't stop they are either drunk, old or don't care (most likely ) and I am disgusted they can do that , But it seems to be the way of the world nowadays.
I hope the van driver contacts police and they get sorted out .


----------



## Tykebike

ollienoclue said:


> It's only metal at the end of the day.


Are you sure that you are on the right forum?


----------

